# it took long enough but i got one.



## mack (Oct 9, 2007)

<SPAN class=normal>









<SPAN class=normal>it aint a big one but its my first for the year. lost 4 this year before him.:doh 28 lbs


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cobe? King? Try the pic again, didn't come through. 28lb is a big anything!!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

it has to be a cobia for 28lbs to be little. but still good for your first!!

congrats


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats!:clap


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

no pic came out but if its 28lb on the pier YOU ROCK!!! I hope it was cobe


----------



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

Great catch!!!:clap


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Mack, on a great fish!!!:bowdown


----------



## mack (Oct 9, 2007)

im paul fishhead. who r u?


----------



## cobia850 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice one david:clap


----------



## cobia850 (Mar 17, 2008)

ok paul pier cast did shamari get one yet


----------

